# Best spotting scope for $500-900



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I could use your help folks. I am not ready totally break the break with the Swaro yet, so I need some good suggestions on what spotter is the best out there in the $500-900 price range. I am leaning strong towards the Leupold Kenai. I really like what I see and how it feels and views. I have yet to hear from very many people that have it though. 

Please share your thoughts and pluses and minuses on the ones you have experience with. 

Thanks very much


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Having never looked through the Leupold I can't comment on that.
A good scope at the bottom of your price range is a Cabelas Big Sky with ED glass.
They don't make them any more but last I looked there were a few in the bargin cave.
I used it for 2 seasons before up gradeing and was very happy with it. It worked good for filming through and mine had the old style eye piece. Dawn and dusk preformance was reasonable as long as you didnt over power the objective lens...66mm was good to about 35 to 40 power.
What ever type you find I would recommend ED,HD,FL or what ever that maker is calling
there low dispersion glass. Thats what costs alot and the big sky was a low price for that lens.
My 2cents FWIW

Spry


----------

